# Touchless Car Wash?!



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Just saw this video on YouTube, not sure if anybody has posted it here before?

Probably better than a usual car wash with brushes or some Eastern Europeans with a dirty sponge, but those jets seem pretty powerful.






Maybe we'll start seeing them here soon?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

To clear the dust, YES.
To wash the car, No good.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

They have a few of these dotted around the UK. If its powerful enough to take off anything more than dust and surface crud, it probably needs some serious chemical cleaning power. Would be a useful light maintenance wash option if close by but I can't see it being a viable alternative for us.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that would do me very nicely, especially at this time of year, I'm not sure it would take off over here but I certainly hope so.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I've only seen one - at the Roadchef Newport East Services on the M4 coming back from a rugby match at the Millennium Stadium - and I was more interested in getting a bacon butty and a mug of tea than in washing a car that was about to drive to London in the ****ing rain.

Has anybody here actually tried one?

Peter


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I’d imagine theyd be using something not so wax safe if it ‘cleans’ the car without touching it, be interested to see how well it does clean though!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Not like it was minging when it went in was it and I wouldn’t want the high pressure jets firing water up the exhaust pipes like that.....I put some used gloves over my pipes when just using the old K4.....get some right funny looks!


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Concept: tick
Reality: sitting on the fence with that

Heck the air drier blew the cars fuel cap open! Wonder what grit would do being blasted into the paint work if that was in a seaside town in the uk...

Also great demo... drive a CLEAN bmw into a car wash and erm yeah and clean wettish bmw emerges


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

minidaveo said:


> Concept: tick
> Reality: sitting on the fence with that
> 
> Heck the air drier blew the cars fuel cap open! Wonder what grit would do being blasted into the paint work if that was in a seaside town in the uk...
> ...


Here's another, this time with a dirty car though (does look like the dirt was added to the car once in the wash area though)


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

^^^fake. 

Perfectly clean and prepped car with a bucket of wet mucky water thrown on top. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Ha ha ha where has that car been to get mud up on the bonnet like that! 

Farmers making love on it probably 

Like leeh said faked and prepped, no snow foam used just water and blown dry no suds at all there!

I’m not surprised Nissan developed the tech btw (top corner of the moving platform above)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

rob2278 said:


> Here's another, this time with a dirty car though (does look like the dirt was added to the car once in the wash area though)
> 
> Touchless Car washing Machines Magic Wash 360 - YouTube


Also, anybody else notice the loose electrical wires hanging down on the right hand side near the water spray head:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho?

Peter


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

MBRuss said:


> Just saw this video on YouTube, not sure if anybody has posted it here before?
> 
> Probably better than a usual car wash with brushes or some Eastern Europeans with a dirty sponge, but those jets seem pretty powerful.
> 
> ...


I haven’t had a black truck in a long time and with work and a 5-month old and having to mow my lawn 3 times a month this time of year I just don’t have the time to commit to washing it myself enough. I definitely won’t go through a normal car wash but I have never tried touchless before. Do they work? There’s one near my house with signs up that say “Tesla safe” for what that’s worth.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

4 years old, probably broke and ripped out by now.

And the old thread police will be exploding with rage shortly.


----------

